# MWLSTS 2008



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

On Aristo board the MWLSTS ,,Midwest Largescale train show ,is the weekend after our open house. I know Bubba and I are going up to help. 
How many others will plan to go? 
Sounds like alot of dealers and good layouts to see. 
I hope us Midwest folks support a show in our area.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Planning on it!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be taking my son to this one  

tom h


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm planning to participate with one of the layouts. 

Bert


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, look forward to seeing everyone. 
I'm hoping there is lots of "public" coming and visiting and seeing what the hobby is all about.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there's a well known saying which applies to many things, even to model railroad Shows: 

Use it or loose it!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could make the trip but with all I've made so far this year its about to break the bank. However I will be purchasing the show car and loco. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

The show is only 30 minutes or so from our house. We are planning on having our layout (as humble as it is) open for anyone who wants to come down to Taylorville after the Springfield show. My wife has been looking forward to it since they announced it. We still have quite a bit of work to do, but you all are sure welcome to come. I will be at the show some, too. 
I agree with Alan; we need to show some excitement about this show or it will dry up and blow away. The mid-west is too historically train-oriented to not have a great showing.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun, Greg.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

The Gateway Garden RR club will be there, as we are setting up the club layout for the event... one weekend @ Marty's, and the next weekend @ the MWLSTS, now that could be a rough two weekends.....  

Life is tough 


Andy


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, count on a brat visit, perhaps Friday after closing?


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be there if I can convince my mom to let me drive that far from home /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 09/03/2008 7:20 AM
Greg, count on a brat visit, perhaps Friday after closing?



Sounds good, Tom. We've been working on the layout; I hope to have it pretty well back together by then.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a schedule somewhere? I have not seen anything about hours, seminars, banquets, get-togethers, or anything.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, never mind, I found the show hours by clicking on the Southeast show link on the Aristo page. I guess that makes sense?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Midwest-Southeast I guess it's all about the same to city foulk


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning on going Saturday. I hope Bubba is better looking in person.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

HE'S NOT, BUT YOU COULDN'T MEET A NICER GUY!


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

I can"t make it there this year but John that owns the J&W Model Trains HobbyShop (that our club has its layouts at) will have 2 tables there. he told me he is taking a lot of LGB Cars and others that he has had for quite awhile and will be selling them at reduced prices. 

have fun to all who are going!


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom (and anyone else interested) With the "Bull session" get-together planned for Friday in Springfield after the show, and a birthday party I need to go to Friday evening, Diana and I have decided to have our layout open on Saturday afternnon and evening. Anybody who wants to come by is certainly welcome. It's not much, but we sure like people coming by to enjoy it with us.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By N.S. Rob on 09/08/2008 4:17 PM
I am planning on going Saturday. I hope Bubba is better looking in person." border=0>





You will be very dissappointed..as I am not! 

My pic is as good as it gets/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 

Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 09/22/2008 8:26 AM 
You will be very dissappointed..as I am not! 


My pic is as good as it gets. 
Bubba 


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ Could there be some argument there??????? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking forward to being at the show! Will there be A My Large Scale group picture?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want, bring your name badge.. 
someone wants to do the leg work of the photo that is fine. 
Bubba and I have more than enough to do.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I mislayed mine on a trip to Carlyle last winter


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a brief question, though I know it's a REALLY long shot. I was debating purchasing my new locomotive at the show, but if you know the story behind my Aristo Mallet, you'll probably know I'm a bit paranoid about purchasing another one. If anyone is going to have a layout there, is there a chance I could test the locomotive somehow before I leave to ensure it works OK? It's about a 2.5 hour drive from me, I'll probably be there on Friday.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you can be sure that the organizers of the Mid West large scale Show usually have some kind of working displays at the Shows. 
I am sure you will be able to run your loco if you buy one at the Show and what is more the dealer that sells one to you would probably help you to achieve that aim. 
I am glad you are not giving up and I hope that all will go well this time.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only that, but there'll be lots of experts on hand you can ask, "is this normal, or is something going on here." 

I bought my beloved Annie at the last MWLSTS. She says May 2004 on the bottom.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 09/23/2008 12:52 PM

I bought my beloved Annie at the last MWLSTS. She says May 2004 on the bottom.





Well some men prefer older women so it seems. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, and if anyone is wondering, I do have a particular loco in mind, a USA SD70. 

There, now I saved you all the trouble of asking!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know if you ask around they will let you test it on somelayout. I have 3 Macs all battery ready now, good runners.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Torby... 
are you coming barefoot with your Osh Kosh by Gosh jeans as you did to the first how, to this one as well ??? 
I still have the Joliet and Eastern (soon to be CN) box cars signed by the whole Aristo crew... 
I am also purchasing an SD 70 heritage edition and would also like to test run it at the show.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be glad to invade Saturday evening!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomorrow is the beginning of the second event of our Fall tri-fecta (sp?). This will be the debut of our new "Timesaver - Switchyard Puzzle". It will be hooked to the end of the Gateway Garden Railroad Club's modular layout. Stop by if you are in the area. Looking forward to a great weekend. I'm sure pictures will follow, shortly after the event.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You definatley do not want to miss a chance to do the timesaver. It's fun and a challenge. Later RJD


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I ended up not being able to make the trip, so I hope you all enjoyed it!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent Friday and Saturday wandering around the place. Mostly barefoot, and I took absolutely NO photos 

Aristo's new Consolidation is a beauty. Lots of detail, and it just looks "right." It's a little smaller than a Mikado and a bit bigger than an 0-4-0, so it should find space on many layouts. He also had samples of less expensive NiCad and NiMH batteries, his new rail bender, aluminum and flex track, the new C16, new power supplies and a 15 amp throttle, new frogs on his wide radius switches, and his new slow motion electric switch machines. 

There were 4 layouts there, and LONG trains seemed to be the style. For a while on Saturday, the Gateway club was having a Mallet fest with 3 Mallets and one Thomas running. Larry Tennyson was running on a layout from Texas, and they strung 150 freight cars behind one Mallet. Rex Ammeran was running long, beautiful trains on his tables, and the Southern Illinois bunch had their floor layout. 

Dealers brought lots of stuff. Let's see, if I start naming them, I'll leave somebody out and be in trouble. Aristo Live Steam Mikados are selling in the 8 hundreds  

The guy who makes all those wood buildings and trestles had a big display. One of his houses might have followed me home if I could have though of a place to put it. 

I met the train lee guy and his wife from Switzerland. Delightful couple. Guys who like to fine tune their trackage will want to know him. Beautiful stuff there. I loved his electric switch machine. 

Split Jaw, Ram Track, all the usuals. Didn't see the Tippi foam cutter guy. There was a big display of loading ramps for getting your cars on the track. You could slop cars onto it as fast as you could, and all the wheels landed on the track. Got a Mallet? Just plop it on there, shove and all 20 wheels go right where they belong. A company in Chicago makes the coolest on-board video cameras. 

Everything was there except for the public. The place was nearly empty, and it was sad to see. Three boys were asking about Thomas till Bob got back from lunch. He let them drive him, and they thought they were in heaven! I think he made railroaders out of those boys  

I went out Saturday Night to see Greg's place. He lives in an old neighborhood with beautiful tall trees old houses and the sound of families and children out enjoying the evening. He models a back-woods shortline. Had a delightful evening, and a couple "tacho's in a bag." I'd always made those with Fritos, but Doritos worked great. 

John from "the other place" recruited me to help judge the modeling contest. There wasn't anything there I didn't like, but his score sheet actually made it fairly easy to pick out the top ones, and only in "bashed rolling stock" did I have any trouble deciding 1st and second. That young fellow in the gateway club that makes all those beautiful back-woods models wone 2 $500 gift certificates. He *really* deserved to win those. Watch out, you modelers, that kid raises the bar!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, must of just missed you at Gregs house, he has a great water feature, love his waterfalls.

tom h


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

We certainly had a great time in Springfield. I think the second weekend in a row wore on us a bit. I wanted to go to Greg's, but the drive was long enough getting back to Carlyle. The rebuilding of the "Timesaver" was very worthwhile. It allowed the switching puzzle to be hooked to the Gateway Club's Modular layout. You can see the complete rebuild and photos on LSC. The pictures are posted on page 4 at the bottom of the page. Here is a direct link. 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9021&p=4


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Everyone associated with the Mesa Grande (that Texas layout) had a great time. We have participants from Texas, Florida/Minnesota, Illinois, Ohio, West Virginia and Wisconsin! 

Bert


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

Real sorry I missed it but too much going on around here - Football practice and Football games - and when your kids play - ya GOTTA be there.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Pod, 
I sure wondered if you would be around and I guessed right that you were being controlled by a greater force. I remember that force, it is very powerful and proper. Live another day to run trains. ;-) 

We had a great time. 

You should have been there. ;-)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One two three testing.... One two three testing THUMP THUMP THUMP is this thing on? Hello. 

What No pictures? Did you use up all your digital film at Marty's?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently nobody took pictures except John of the other site. Shameful indeed. Promise to do better.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

I was thinking the same thing. 

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone to busy buying stuff for got to take pic's







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know , we was so busy, I need to check the camera and post Gregs layout photos. 
I guess a show is a show. 
I enjoyed it. still had a hard time remembering names tho.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought I was old







Later RJD


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

I posted some pictures on LSC, but they were mostly concerning the new switchyard for the "Timesaver". 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9021&p=4

I guess I could post some pictures of the last Springfield Train Show from about 4 years ago. Nothing changed, much.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Does anyone know who the vender was in the far SE corner of the MWLSTS. He had something I wanted to get from him, that he didn't have with him, but lost his buisness card. Any help would be terrific. To help with directions, If you came in the from door, turn right and go to that far corner.  Thanks *


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee another Marty







Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Michael Setzer was in the SE corner I can find a email address or phone if you need it. 

David


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*David,*
* I was thinking thats who it was. Yes I would like top have the E-mail and phone number if you have it. Thanks Rex*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee another Marty







Later RJD




Oh, you should *see* the stuff Rex builds


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, he saw the B unit at Marty's and my Northern from Rex at my house. Yep, we do all like seeing just what in the world Rex will come up with next! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pod! 

Enjoy those kids. The trains can wait.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg,* Here is a picture you will like. It is my Northern with the B-unit and 12 passenger cars crossing the MLS Bridge at Marty's. I used the B-unit because it had the battery's in it. Its the only battery car I had. It did look cool, it was an early evening shot, just before dark.







Thanks Rex


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

How can I reduce this picture ? never mind, I got it


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool shot Rex. Nice looking train. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Rex,

You did a beautiful job on that Aristo E8 B unit.

Since you indicated it was a battery car, did you convert it to a "dummy" unit or were the powered trucks retained?


Thanks,
-Ted


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ted,* It is fully powered, the A-B-A is running 12 motors all total. Both A unit are fully weighted. The B-unit weights the same as the A's becaue the battery pack weights as much as the 3 Dash 9 weights I have in each A unit. Thanks Rex


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I see a B unit in Ted's future.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe me, If I could sale a few things, that ABA is a must have.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the big boy could go







. Then you could get the ABA. Yes Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BIGBOY SALES think not







... he he he







Sorry but bigboy police dept says the unlawful sale of a bigboy is punishable by forfiting all your trains,, sorry that the rules i dont makum just obide by them..he he he.
Nick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty
There is always Max. Chain him by the tree in the front yard with a for sale sign around his neck. 

"Chews plastic Makes it easier for recycling"


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I'd think that at least 8 or 9 B units would be a fair trade for a Big Boy. You're a diesel guy, what are you doing with a big boy anyway?!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he is really trying to convert to steam as he finally bought a LS. WoW. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case, the Sparkie Big Boy will need to be replaced with the live steam version. How much were those Aster big boys? IF you could find them? $15-$20k?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not realize this thread was still going. 
Mark, when you grow you'll understand the "lust" factor. thats how I got a BB. pure lust... If you can use those words together. 
besides anything I have is for sale. 
I even got talked into buying 4 more 100 tonners??? who needs more????? 
Rex 
ABA plus couple bills. for the BIG BOY


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Marty,
 Are You Trying to temp me again ? What kinda bills do you want ? I could give you my Gas Bill, and my Electric Bill and I will throw in a couple of Credit Card Bills for Free







Thanks Rex
*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This sound workable to me. Now just got to get Rex and Marty to comply







Later RJD


----------

